# 9mm STeyr ammo



## niadhf (Jan 20, 2008)

Hey all, Just got asked this at my LGS the other day. They have 2 boxes of German made 9mm Steyr ammo. Anyone help me out with knowledge on this? please?
Thanks.
Niadh


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

I believe that Styer stuff will work in the 9mm Largo 9x21 guns. But not in a 9x19 9mm Luger


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

I believe that this ammunition was made to be used in Austria's WW2-era, military-issue sidearm, the 9mm Steyr Hahn M1911 pistol. This SA semi-auto pistol loads via stripper clips into a fixed magazine in the pistol's grip. Its locked breech depends upon a rotating barrel. Its safety lever is in a particularly awkward location.


----------



## niadhf (Jan 20, 2008)

Thanks steve, DJ. didnt know about that pistol steve. I will have to do some research and reading to report back to the lovely lady who owns the store.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

*9mm Steyr Hahn M1911 semi-auto pistol*
Description and history: www.recguns.com/Sources/IIIC2t1.html
Photos, including field stripped: http://tenring.blogspot.com/2006/05/one-from-vault.html


----------



## niadhf (Jan 20, 2008)

Thanks STeve.


----------

